# Nationalities?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

At our Sydney lunch last week, I noticed that from a small group of 8-10 AKFF'ers there was a diverse range of nationalities including American, Welsh, English and New Zealanders.

Which got me to thinking... :shock: How many different backgrounds/nationalities are represented in AKFF? Any other members with different nationalities out there?

Lets hear from you!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

dave
i have dual citizenship - samoan mother and aussie father and was born in PNG so bit of a "mongrel" i spose or should i say "half cast"e


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

My family history in Australia dates back to the first fleet.

We have been able to locate a brick in an old convict built bridge in Tasmania where my family is from, the brick is marked and dated by William Eastley, sent over with the first fleet for stealing a horse 

Heritage is originally of English/Scottish decent, by way of McGregor (Scott) who married said Eastley (English) the horse stealer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Born in the UK to English and West Indian parents, moved to Australia in 1978.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Aussie here, but of course of pommy/Irish heritage like most.
Recent investigations actually indicate that my family is quite possibly directly related to the Kelly family....we prefer not to use the term "gang".... 

Its all very interesting at the moment.

Cheers,
Jake 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Jake said:


> Aussie here, but of course of pommy/Irish heritage like most.
> Recent investigations actually indicate that my family is quite possibly directly related to the Kelly family....we prefer not to use the term "gang"....
> 
> Its all very interesting at the moment.
> ...


Glad to see I'm not the only one here descended from shady characters.....

What say we knock up some iron armour and go steal some horses? :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Irish, German and Koori, stock here. A real mongrel.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi

Dual citizenship Aussie / Pommie ( we / won lost the Ashes   )

With / welsh / italian parents.

Smells like a *** (italian garlic muncher) and drinks like a FISH (beer swilling student of old days)

= WOPFISH

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Kiwi


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

ive got a mate whose half scottish,half maori.he reckons the maoti half loves to party but his scottish side is too tight to buy the grog


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

johnlikes2fishinayak said:


> Born in the UK to English and West Indian parents, moved to Australia in 1978.


Doesn't Andrew Symonds have a similar story?

My story is fairly boring. Got here a fair bit after the 1st fleet. Dad's side has a German bit, but mainly English, and Mum's family is all English. They did spend a lot of time in India owning tea plantations before losing it all and coming to Aus.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Like Dallas, my descendants found thier way out with the first lot of boats. Marine Seargent I think.

And like Jake we have some interesting relatives, 1 being Bill Monkton who rode with Thunderbolt. Not sure of the lineage, but in some way related.

Yakabe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Clarkos I'm pretty sure thats what Symo is I think he was adopted and came out that way. Hopefully he will keep his place in the team and we can see some of his batting in the 4th test.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> sent over with the first fleet for stealing a horse


Doing my family tree I joined the local genealogy club as part of my research and it was a highlight for anyone to find an old crim on the tree, no one wanted good guys alone as they are to colourless.

No luck for me, just found Irish, Scot and Pommie forebears, although one of the poms got into the pants/sari of an Indian princess about the turn of the century...wonder if there is a Mahatma Dodge around :lol:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Dodge said:


> wonder if there is a Mahatma Dodge around :lol:


 :shock: :shock: 
Im just trying to imagine that Richo!!!!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm American. German, Polish, Russian on my mother's side. Basque and ??? (probably Martian) on my Dad's. I always get confused when I get to the ethnicity block on the forms.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I was a pom now I'm an Aussie with a pommy accent.

Ian


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I was born in Malaysia (2nd generation) but am of Chinese descent with Singaporean & Malacca influence. My wife is 2nd or 3rd generation Aussie with Scottish, Irish & Carribbean Island background. Both my boys were born in Oz! Bet they will be confused :roll:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

A stork left me in a cabbage patch. . . . So, I guess that makes me a bird-brained vegetable.

Me mum's Australian of English background and me dad's family were escapees from France who settled on some little islands in the Indian Ocean off Africa and made a living by borrowing from overloaded trading boats that were too slow to get away from them.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

eyeritch, no no, dats not it, eyerich, no , i dont tink dats it either , irich ,now dats gettin closer, irisch, i tink dats it, yas , dat must be it, well dats me line of decent , but oim a bluudy aussie, i tink


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> eyeritch, no no, dats not it, eyerich, no , i dont tink dats it either , irich ,now dats gettin closer, irisch, i tink dats it, yas , dat must be it, well dats me line of decent , but oim a bluudy aussie, i tink


ACHH EYE LADDY yer irish :wink:

All my rellies are from the Isle of Skye, Scotland.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oooo good topic...

Im Australian with English and Portugese Pirate blood ( Great great great great Grandfather sailed the seven seas, Arrrgghhhh! ), So pretty much sums it up being that im grumpy, like water but get sea sick in anything over 2m swell and like to trade in blackmarket tobacco.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Norwiegan background.

Gotta love big hats with horns, long boats, rape and pillage. Also belting up the poms.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya Scott,



> Gotta love big hats with horns, long boats, rape and pillage. Also belting up the poms.


Mate, everybody likes beating up on the Poms. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Dutch 'Merican, here.

"I'm American. I'm here to help."
Classic. The world thanks you, I'm sure.

Z


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys 
my realo's weren't on the first fleet but close, but mums family was the campells so a bit of scottish (i spend money like it going out of fashion so i think the scot has been bread out), But dad's side started with a french sailor and a english prostitute. The french salior apprently was then lost at sea they think on Maitland reef a couple of k's from were i live now.

Cheers Dave


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nothing interesting here, Mum was born in UK, half scot half welsh and Dad's family migrated from Germany in the early 1900s and surprisingly enough they all like sausage and beer...


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Another YANK TANK here. Been practicing my Aussy accent since March 1977 and have been told to forget it as I still sound like I just got off the boat :?

Since the yanks did away with there restrictive laws I am now a dual citizen 

Born and raised in Baltimore, Maryland; family now in Debary, Florida. I support the University of Florada Gators when it comes to college football (Gridiron as you guys call it)


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

all you aussies are crim's aren't you - don't you keep stealing silverware, medals and little cups with ashes in from those Poms 8) Before long they will have to reinvent a new game so they can at least win at it for a few years until you aussie learn how to play it


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

My family came to South Australia from Germany in a big kayak with sails in 1858. I'm third generation aussie and I'm proud to keep the kayaking tradition minus the sails. I'm also proud to nurture the resoursefullness my forefathers had when it came to providing for their families, I'm sure the desire to catch my own food is in my genes.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

me mums an aussie. been in SA since 1846, in the north flinders ranges, then port lincoln, then adelaide. free settlers of cornish and scottish descent, but lets face it, they were probly crims!

my dad was german, his family fled from berlin after WW2 when the russians came in and did their thing. ended up in adelaide in the early 1950's, and i am fairly certain that they were crims!

funny how the crims are all shunned for a couple generations while the shame is still there, then revered for the rest of time after everyone forgets!

so im half 6th or 7th generation aussie, half first generation aussie/german.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

> me mums an aussie. been in SA since 1846, in the north flinders ranges, then port lincoln, then adelaide.


(oops) Aaron- by my calculations that makes your mum more than 160 years old :lol: lets hope she doesn't read the forum!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i got three nationalities.Born in england,hence got english citizenship.Moved to south africa and got south african citizenship,then moved to australia and took out aussie citizenship.now i dont know what to do next???....i suppose i need to stay were the fishing is best(it definately wont be england)..


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Got the wrong fella fisher. Although I was thinking the same thing. water_baby, thats a pretty special mum.

Yakabe.


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

my dads dad came from norway and we think he was related to a king or something. mum's dad came from holland. but the rest are aussie.

jay


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Marrickville boy here, got kicked out of the community and sent to Campbelltown. :? Does that mean I'm Dutch or of Italian decent :lol: :roll:



 fishing Russ


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

he he he he he, your an idiot russ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

jay590 said:


> my dads dad came from norway and we think he was related to a king or something. mum's dad came from holland. but the rest are aussie.
> 
> My grandfather was a Queen so I guess that means we are both descended from royalty. Does you family also like short shorts?


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

quote from rawprawn(My grandfather was a Queen) wat the? i think something's wrong there

jay


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

No, nothing wrong. Just lucky he kept the gean pool going before he changed sides :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

rawprawn. good to hear from you and good to see your sense of humour is still intact. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Good ol englishman here (and please don't mention the ashes again :wink:  ). Been here two and a half years and will be an Aussie (in theory) in about six months  .


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

couta1 said:


> i got three nationalities.Born in england,hence got english citizenship.Moved to south africa and got south african citizenship,then moved to australia and took out aussie citizenship.now i dont know what to do next???....i suppose i need to stay were the fishing is best(it definately wont be england)..


you got the order all wrong dont you Couta? It is the South Africans that are supposed to move to England ie Tony Grieg, Kevin Peterson, Graeme Hick etc and not the English moving to South Africa.

At least you ended up in the right place anyway....


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

if my family had never moved from rainy.....no beach england.i would have never have grown up in the good sunshine....around good beaches and as a result would have never taken up kayak fishing....and then as a result would not have been able to catch fish from a kayak in australia...so glad i came the long way around


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I was born in Argentina







(very disapointing world cup  )
came to Aus when I was 3

My grandparents are Italian







(not a total write-off)

also grew up in Marrickville


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

MangoX said:


> I was born in Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heya Mango 

My wife also came to Australia when she was around that age. She was born in Buenos Aires, and her family moved to Sydney initially and then on to the Gold Coast.

I'm still learning the fine art of cooking Asado Argentine style


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> adorned by a shocker of a hat too. It must run in the family eh?


 :lol: :lol: mate the dark blue is haute couture I thought .....[I had to hit the dictionary then :wink: ]


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I flew into Sydney back in 1969, as part of the Big Brother movement. Free air fare Boing 707, was 19 years old, the catch was, if you went back home in less that 2 years, you had to repay the fare.
I was a Pommy bastard from the South East of England, got a job $40 a week (by day 2), went fishing at Ruscutters Bay day 6, and I knew I was in heaven. I have considered myself Australian from the word go.

Nuff of my life history.....but here is the weird thing....of English stock with pathological distrust of all things French.... my parents named me Andree....couldn't even spell it propper, but their grammer was better than mine 

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm an islander thru and thru... Afterall, Australia is the plants biggest island!

I was born here, but am of Mauritian-Creole descent.. So it's all about african/madagascan slaves working the cane and living to the beat of the drum for me...

In fact, my mum's old man was a fisherman in mauritius... u know the ones u see in the lil dugout type boats with the big square sail? he got taken by a shark...

Being creole I like the French lifestyle (and ripping on poms)... Long lunches on friday.. Good grog and lotsa good food... Work to live, don't live to work...

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Septic...

Never really minded the jokes and barbs so much until my kids (born here) starting taking the piss out of me for the accent recently.

Ages 6 & 3 and no respect at all - too bad for them that the source of their recent amusement * is also Santa Claus* :twisted:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I flew into the US in 1969 as part of the New Son movement. Free air fare stork to Ft. Hood Army Hospital --poor mom, preggie all Summer in Texas. Sorry andybear. Wish I could meet you for some pints. I'm sure I'd have a great experience, and learn a lot. Your posts are really enjoyable.

My parents are both Dutch, and came from Holland, Michigan. My Great Grandparents --both sides-- came from the Netherlands (Go Oranje!). I challange you all to find any digs on the Dutch, like the above --occy I'm looking in your direction.

All I know is we've got the corner on the fingers-in-***** market. :shock:

Z

edit: I guess any reference to choking and underachieving in WC soccer is open game.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

After reading some of the above submissions, my family background is very humdrum. I'm 5th generation Aussie of english with some scots ancestry & eventually being escapees - from South Australia in early 1900s.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi occy,

No scam mate.

merry Christmas


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Australian born and bred but with Irish blood that goes back to being asked to visit the lovely colony as the behavior exhibited may have offended the the magistrate.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

I can sympathise with the confusion, Couta......Czech and Hungarian grandparents, Austrian and Australian parents, the first 49 years in South Africa, the next 9 years in Australia - and the next ? years in France. If anyody here asks me where I am from I say Je suis australien (although it is hard to be anything else but a Cape Townian at heart). All I know is I will be up at sparrows on Boxing Day to watch the first ball at the MCG....and I certainly won't be barracking for England! Have to see that 700th wicket!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

occy said:


> Pafffoh, the pirate bit is interesting. Does it mean you look like Johhny Depp?


Dont let that Hollywood fool educate you, best way I can tell I have the blood is myself and my mother have white skin until we take extended trips into the sun over summer, In 2 weeks I tan darker than a blackboard at school... Only my mothers father, myself and her manage any skin colouration, rest of my family are like casper sun or no sun.

Oh but I have a perchant for anything gold and I may make you walk the plank...

lol


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, just had a chat with my Mum...Im a grown man but you know...it was...."Mum, where did I come from?" 

Anyway, the list seems pretty big as I have a great cousin, now departed, who traced my fathers side back to the 14th Century.
Many French and poms in that line, including someone who apparently fought alongside William the Conquerer. Also a good smattering of Prussians and Germans.

And I had a great, great, great something Grandfather who was a Norwegian sea Captain of tall ships. So it might actually run in the family....yak fishing that is.... 8) 8)

On me Dad's side....Irish and poms.

BUT, this talk of the Kelly family was my real interest. It turns out that (alledgedly) the Kelly gang would hang out with my rellies the Allen family, and sometimes hide at their place when the cops were chasing them. The family seems to think that we were all actually related.

So, here is a picture of (apparently) Dan Kelly on the left, and a rellie called Vince Allen on the right. Now photos dont prove a lot but they certainly look pretty similar.

This info has come from another rellie in the Darling Downs where my Mum grew up.

So if all this is true then Im right proud of where I came from. Actually Im proud of where I came from anyway, because I am who I am, and thats that. But its nice to have a bit of notoriety in me loins!

8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul, you idiot, :lol: :lol: , i am now genuinley concerned for you , and the only way i can see to help you is to have a paddle with you followed by a dose or two of guiness


----------

